# maumee white bass rig



## MasterKraft (Apr 5, 2014)

I've never fished the maumee white bass run, not a big fan of the taste. But I'm thinkin its probably fun with real light tackle. Do you use the same carolina set up or what. Same places that you go for eyes or further up river? Always lookin for more options to fish, thanks for any info


----------



## Nwohiofisherman (Feb 7, 2012)

Fish the same places as normal. I like to fish a double jig rig. I take one jig about 1/16oz and tie it above a 1/8oz jig about 8-12 inches. I will vary the weight depending on current but this is my typical rig. Same colors that I use for walleye work well. Fishing with light tackle is very fun. Whitebass hit hard and are good fighters. I use a 5'6 light action rod with 4-6 lbs. test. If you take proper care of the fish and clean it correctly cutting out the red meat they taste fine.


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

You can catch them with most anything. 3 inch grub works fine, Carolina rig works fine. They will chase a little more than the walleye so you don't have to be right on the bottom. Small spoons and spinners work great too. Not sure when the treble hook restriction ends tho so be careful of that. They ar a blast to catch and release and during the run their numbers can seem endless


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

Not a fan of the taste, hm? Youve had it without the disgusting line and skin right? Thats what ruins it for me.


----------



## midoh39 (May 8, 2005)

I like to use a 3-way swivel and tie 1 short leader with a 1/16 jig and the other with a longer leader with another 1/16 jig. I just a light action with 6lb test and it is a lot of fun! I even took some of my friends from school to the river and they loved it! I like colors that are flashy and those seem to work very well. Have fun with it, its a blast and don't be surprised to run into a couple of walleye which is always fun


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Can't use doubles or trebles until May 1.


----------



## Nightcrawler666 (Apr 17, 2014)

I always used a Carolina rig with a floating jig head. It seemed to be best for avoiding the snags. Barrel sinkers worked best, didn't have much luck rolling through the rocks with bullet sinkers. :-/ Changed weight and color depending on water clarity and flow. Seemed to have the best of luck with red/pink heads and white curly tails mostly. 

I actually really enjoy the taste of white bass. Not as good as walleye, but not too bad when filleted correctly.


----------



## Cat-goes-meoWWW (Mar 10, 2013)

I too am a fan of the double rig with the three way swivel. A 1/6 and1/8 ounce lead heads about a foot apart with a 2 inch white twister tails with crush them. Just look for any hole and you will pick up white bass during the run.


----------



## tmorrow (Feb 26, 2008)

This year I am going to try the light yumbrella rig. Looked on the DNR site and it says you can have three hooks on this rig. More bait=better odds.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

tmorrow said:


> This year I am going to try the light yumbrella rig. Looked on the DNR site and it says you can have three hooks on this rig. More bait=better odds.


Try out big joshys 3 arm swim rig. Was desighned for smaller fish like crappie and whitebass.


----------



## fishdad (Apr 10, 2013)

I have never fished for white bass before, but I would like to try this year. When is a good time to try for them? Has anyone ever fished for them in the maumee in or near Defiance? thanks for any info.


----------



## ERIE REBEL (Jan 28, 2006)

When the river is at a normal level you can't beat a white 1/8oz. head with a white three in. powergrub.Don't let it hit the bottom just start to retrieve on the splash.If the bass are really in you could have three hits on a single cast if you miss the first one.Not a fan of eating them but a blast to catch.There are a couple of spots further downstream that always hold the biggest bass the earliest.these spots are only fishable by boat.


----------



## tmorrow (Feb 26, 2008)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Try out big joshys 3 arm swim rig. Was desighned for smaller fish like crappie and whitebass.


the yumbrella light is for pan fish also. Thanks for the tip, and i will look into them.


----------



## fishfray (Jul 19, 2012)

tmorrow said:


> This year I am going to try the light yumbrella rig. Looked on the DNR site and it says you can have three hooks on this rig. More bait=better odds.



I have tried the yumbrella light during the WB run and It caught fish but I found single or double jig rigs to be more effective and they get tangeled way less. I don't think most umbrella rigs are designed for rivers and current


----------



## Slogdog (May 15, 2008)

Nwohiofisherman said:


> Fish the same places as normal. I like to fish a double jig rig. I take one jig about 1/16oz and tie it above a 1/8oz jig about 8-12 inches. I will vary the weight depending on current but this is my typical rig. Same colors that I use for walleye work well. Fishing with light tackle is very fun. Whitebass hit hard and are good fighters. I use a 5'6 light action rod with 4-6 lbs. test. If you take proper care of the fish and clean it correctly cutting out the red meat they taste fine.



+1........ Or just a 1/8 white rooster tail.


----------



## Thumper (Mar 7, 2013)

+ 1 on 1/8 white rooster tail


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

Rooster tail huh? Sounds good... of course, ill need more than one right?


----------



## Luda024 (Aug 28, 2011)

I killed them last year with the rooster tail. Just catch and release. Going to take the ultra light down this year and have some fun with them.


----------



## Slogdog (May 15, 2008)

I think I have stock in them. What I REALLY like are the rooster tail "lite". They have the fat body and a wider blade. Can bring them in really slow and still spin. Can't seem to find them anymore. The vibric ones look similar bit the blade is set up different and I haven't tried them yet. 

If the conditions are good, you can throw anything at them with a hook.


----------



## tmorrow (Feb 26, 2008)

I agree, when they are in there thick you can catch them on a bare hook!


----------



## kinzua (Mar 18, 2005)

I only use rooster tails. Make sure you bend or file the barbs down if you don't want to go through to many. I hardly ever loose them with this method and also hardly never loose any fish. When they are on you can get 70 in an hour.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

Will probably bring the ugly stik ultra lite white bass fishing this year. Should be a wild ride If I hook onto a carp or buffalo.


----------



## slipsinker (May 21, 2012)

kinzua said:


> I only use rooster tails. Make sure you bend or file the barbs down if you don't want to go through to many. I hardly ever loose them with this method and also hardly never loose any fish. When they are on you can get 70 in an hour.


I have seen them in lakes and rivers chasing or corralling baitfish toward shore up to top of water, soon as we see them have a leadhead jig with any twister tail (color), throw into the swarm and wham, they smack it REAL hard and like u said, if u can stay or follow them its nonstop! even had a slipbobber with fathead 12" down, soon as u reel , wham! colder water, I think they are great as long as u cut out or v the lateral line. warmer water they get a little soft.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

Can't use doubles or trebles until May 1.
you get ticket,if you use more then one single hook,can not use single treble hook on spiner .
after may 1. you can use 3 hookes in river or treble hook.


----------

